# Phantom Braking Experiences



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

If you own an EV, Tesla or others, it would be interesting to hear about your phantom braking experience, whether you experience it or not. Any ADAS experience welcome.

Edit: if you never experience phantom braking with your EV, please let us know what EV ADAS you're using. It may help others with their next EV purchase decision.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I was driving on a 2-lane road (one lane in each direction) on FSD. The lanes were properly demarked with a double yellow line in the middle. A car was coming from the other direction and properly centered in its lane. For unknown reason my car abruptly braked to a full stop. There was no one behind me so I let it happened. This has happened twice in a similar circumstance.


----------



## davefromoregon (3 mo ago)

We were on a really long road trip this summer: Newport Oregon to Boston, Boston to Quebec City, and back across southern Canada. On the Canadian side west of sault st. Marie for the next several hundred miles, we encountered the problem frequently, on the order of multiple times per hour. We noticed that the translation from k per hour to miles per hour wasn’t reliable either. The car was quite dusty. We decided to try washing it. The problems went away.

I don’t work for Tesla So this is not the official answer. It is my experience so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Flat6 (11 mo ago)

Tesla uses Google maps. 
Database inaccuracies related to speed limits on those maps are by far and away the most common cause of phantom braking. 

This is the reason I was given when I submitted reports to Tesla for the occurrences of "Phantom Braking".


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

So it's all caused by dirty maps?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> So it's all caused by dirty maps?


Hardly. In my experience it's due to repeatable road conditions triggering some internal logic. I have one spot on a street that consistently cause the car to issue a forward collision warning and a slowdown. People have often mentioned road mirage as another cause.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Flat6 said:


> Tesla uses Google maps.


They do not, unless something changed within the last few years. They appear to use a number of sources, including Open Street Maps.






Tesla - OpenStreetMap Wiki







wiki.openstreetmap.org













Tesla Owners Can Edit Maps to Improve Summon Routes


I am more convinced then ever that smart summon is using Open Street Maps (OSM) for parking lot mapping. This has been posted before but I want to share my results. I had 2 local parking lots that smart summon was awful at. It made horrible routing decisions. I read online that Tesla might be...




teslamotorsclub.com







> This is the reason I was given when I submitted reports to Tesla for the occurrences of "Phantom Braking".


PSA: Don't blindly trust the knowledge of Tesla representatives


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> Tesla Owners Can Edit Maps to Improve Summon Routes
> 
> 
> I am more convinced then ever that smart summon is using Open Street Maps (OSM) for parking lot mapping. This has been posted before but I want to share my results. I had 2 local parking lots that smart summon was awful at. It made horrible routing decisions. I read online that Tesla might be...
> ...


That's very interesting 🤔.


----------

